

Mechanical Movement - xbryanx
http://pie.exploratorium.edu/scrapbook/mechanisms/

======
tjr
Off-topic: how did this organization get a .edu domain name? Are those no
longer restricted to degree-granting institutions?

~~~
dragonwriter
> Off-topic: how did this organization get a .edu domain name? Are those no
> longer restricted to degree-granting institutions?

Your "no longer" suggestion has the time wrong. The restriction (originally to
four-year degree-granting institutions) wasn't instituted until 1993 and
wasn't really enforced until sometime thereafter (and the exact parameters
have changed several times since) and continuously registered pre-existing
domains were grandfathered. The Exploratorium has had a .edu domain since
sometime in the early 1990s.

